# Forum running a bit slow?



## Battousai (Nov 13, 2007)

lately it takes much longer to load this site... anyone experiencing this or is it just me ?


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been noticing it today, but I had assumed it was just my intarwebz.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2007)

I have some upgrades to do to speed things up, it's just a matter of having the time to do them.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 13, 2007)

It happens to me to some time, I'm just assuming it happens since this forum is getting bigger everyday.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 13, 2007)

I thought it was because we had outgrown another server.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 13, 2007)

Slow for me too.

But i know Chris is updating some stuff


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I thought it was because we had outgrown another server.



It is, but it's already more than most car payments, and that's about all I can really afford. :\


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 13, 2007)

Chris said:


> It is, but it's already more than most car payments, and that's about all I can really afford. :\



Are you maintaining the server or do you have it on a remote host somewhere?


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 13, 2007)

Chris said:


> It is, but it's already more than most car payments, and that's about all I can really afford. :\



Time for another raffle?


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Are you maintaining the server or do you have it on a remote host somewhere?



It's a dedicated host. We do about 350-400GB of transfer a month and 750,000 hits a day. 

[action=Chris]loves you all for that [/action]

I just need to optimize some more shit, that's all.  It should be a bit better as of tonight.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2007)

Chris said:


> It's a dedicated host. We do about 350-400GB of transfer a month and 750,000 hits a day.
> 
> [action=Chris]loves you all for that [/action]
> 
> I just need to optimize some more shit, that's all.  It should be a bit better as of tonight.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe after the opimizations(sp?) I'll be able to surf the forum at home over shitty dialup without dying....

And post the picstory I've prepared....


----------



## Shawn (Nov 14, 2007)

Running fast now.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, holy shit! Like lightning now.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 14, 2007)

Now....can you optimize ebay?


----------



## playstopause (Nov 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Now....can you optimize ebay?


----------



## Jason (Nov 19, 2007)

3/4 of million hits a day?


----------



## Stitch (Nov 19, 2007)

Was the site down today? There two instances of about 3/4 of an hour where I couldn't get any pages to refresh and VaiSpy was frozen.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 19, 2007)

holy shit this site gets a lot of hits. 

every now and then, when i'm on this site, my computer crashes. i assume this is just due to my shitty computer.


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 19, 2007)

I think it was down- same thing happened to me for a little while.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 19, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> my computer crashes. i assume this is just due to my shitty computer.



KICK IT'S BORK!!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2007)

Jason said:


> 3/4 of million hits a day?



Yes.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 20, 2007)

Chris said:


> Yes.



You should run a mcdonalds add or something for a month just to earn some money.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> KICK IT'S BORK!!!


----------

